# Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leiria)



## Perfect Storm (23 Set 2008 às 03:22)

Boa noite!
O motivo do tópico deve-se ao facto de eu possuir algumas fotos que tirei após uma persistente busca ao Pinhal de Leiria motivada pela curiosidade e pelo gosto por fenómenos meteorológicos.

Segundo o que sei, tudo aconteceu possivelmente na madrugada de 08 de Janeiro de 2008, nessa noite fez-se sentir um enorme temporal acompanhado de forte chuva, vento e trovoada. Recordo-me de sair á noite e observar junto de casa os pinheiros que a rodeiam completamente torcidos, aí pensei que tal acontecimento poderia motivar algo de mais grave noutras zonas mais a descoberto e junto do mar. As fotos foram tiradas pelas 12:40 do mesmo dia e mostram numa área de sensivelmente 100 metros bem como os danos visíveis. 
É possivel observar vários pinheiros partidos e torcidos, algumas dessas partes distavam mais de 50 metros do local de origem.

Após consulta do Google Earth indico aproximadamente as coordenadas do evento e de algum modo pretendia não só esclarecer junto do fórum qual o evento e quando realmente terá acontecido. Junto a imagem de satélite do local.

Localização - Latitude 39º48`57``N       Longitude 8º55`52``W

Imagem de satélite






[/URL][/IMG]


Fotos do acontecimento.





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG] 






[/URL][/IMG]
Esta ultima imagem é deveras assustadora!!!



Espero ter sido o mais esclarecedor possivel,

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2008 às 10:13)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*

Olá, realmente passou-se aí qualquer coisa de extremo, talvez uma forte rajada, pequeno tornado ou microburst.
Mas tens a certeza que foi nessa data ? Andei a ver os seguimentos desse dia e imagens de satélite e à primeira vista não encontrei nada de especial.
Uns dias antes houve algum vento e temporal no mar.


----------



## stormy (23 Set 2008 às 10:13)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*

tera sido um tornadp
ou um terrivel microbrust.....


----------



## Perfect Storm (23 Set 2008 às 12:30)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*

Eu realmente dei maior importancia nessa noite uma vez que junto de minha fez-se sentir imenso!
Recordo que durante alguns dias nessa semana, os estados de tempo variavam altenadamente com muita chuva e vento forte.
Possivelmente ocorreu um dia ou dois dias antes. Pelas imagens, é possivel verificar que os danos eram muito recentes e até cheguei a deslocar um dos pinheiros partidos para fora da faixa de rodagem para mais facilmente facilitar a circulação


----------



## Perfect Storm (23 Set 2008 às 14:00)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*

A comunicação social local não fez qualquer abordagem ao sucedido. Talvez  por ter ocorrido junto a uma via de comunicação rodoviária rural (florestal)


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*

Deve haver algum problema com o código pois a fotos deixaram de ser visíveis... 

O problema é o imageshack estar momentaneamente em baixo!


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2008 às 15:52)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*



Agreste disse:


> Deve haver algum problema com o código pois a fotos deixaram de ser visíveis...
> 
> O problema é o imageshack estar momentaneamente em baixo!



Sim, o imageshack anda começa a ter problemas demasiado regulares, temos falado disso, o pessoal devia começar se calhar a usar mais outras alternativas pois o projecto imageshack parece meio moribundo e qualquer dia ainda dá o estoiro.


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2008 às 16:04)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*

Ok... toca a carregar tudo para o flickr...


----------



## Perfect Storm (23 Set 2008 às 20:44)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*

Podem disponibilizar o link para o  flickr para as poder colocar?


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*

Parece que o imageshack acordou agora... 

Já estão visíveis as fotos...


----------



## *Dave* (23 Set 2008 às 20:59)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*

Mete neste, também é muito bom 

http://photobucket.com​


----------



## Perfect Storm (23 Set 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*

Alguém pode corrigir o nome do tópico uma vez que está incorrecto (Pinhal de Leira) por ( Pinhal de Leiria )

Já tentei mas não sei como.

Obrigado.


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2008 às 21:42)

A minha opinião

Por não haverem destroços de ramos no chão além daqueles que pertencem às árvores afectadas, do modo como elas foram cortadas cirúrgicamente sem as outras árvores sofrerem o mínimo de danos estou muito inclinado para um raio que tenha atingido essas árvores.

Exemplos de árvores atingidas por raios:

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Lightning_damage_to_tree_in_Maplewood_NJ_August_2007.jpg

http://www.extension.umn.edu/yardandgarden/YGLNews/images2/lightning.jpg

E um vídeo do estado de uma árvore depois de atingida por um raio


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2008 às 21:54)

Pode ser por aí Minho mas a proximidade da base aérea de monte real também não é de desvalorizar. 

Na foto n.º 5, um dos extremos do tronco parece estar queimado.


----------



## Perfect Storm (23 Set 2008 às 23:21)

Junto as fotos que não estão disponíveis.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]



Esta foi a foto mais assustadora, este pinheiro tinha mais ou menos 1m de diâmetro e a parte afectada foi simplesmente arrancada da origem.
http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/1986
/img022si3.jpg

Alguém encontrou algum registo histórico do local ?


A área a preto foi fustigada por um incêndio no final de 2003 estando neste momento com vegetação rasteira idêntica á existente nas zonas dunares. Será que teve alguma influência? ( campo aberto ) 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kikofra (23 Set 2008 às 23:37)

ja ha uns tempos aconteceu um mini ciclone numa vacaria na zona de leiria acho que tambem fica ao pe do pinhal de leiria se nao for mesmo la ja que aquilo acho eu que era an zona do pedrogao


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2008 às 02:05)

Um caça F-16 da Força Aérea Portuguesa despenhou-se perto da base militar de Monte Real. O piloto ejectou-se e está bem. O avião F-16 da Força Aérea despenhou-se às 13h40, próximo de *Pilado*, no concelho da Marinha Grande, nos terrenos limítrofes da Base Aérea de Monte Real. Trata-se de uma zona do pinhal de Leiria, disse à RTP o tenente-coronel António Seabra, da Força Aérea Portuguesa. 
O caça, que ficou totalmente destruído, estava a executar um voo de experiência. As autoridades militares e a GNR deslocaram-se de imediato para o local onde o aparelho se despenhou e vedaram todos os acessos. 
O piloto está bem mas, "por uma questão de precaução", foi "observado nos serviços da unidade", disse António Seabra. A Força Aérea não avança para já qualquer motivo para a queda do aparelho. "Temos no local uma comissão de investigação de acidentes que vão recolher os elementos disponíveis e só mais tarde saberemos as causas do acidente", disse o tenente-coronel.

28.01.2008
RTP





Perfect Storm disse:


> Boa noite!
> O motivo do tópico deve-se ao facto de eu possuir algumas fotos que tirei após uma persistente
> 
> busca ao Pinhal de Leiria motivada pela curiosidade e pelo gosto por fenómenos meteorológicos.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2008 às 02:49)

*Re: Evento meteorológico extremo (Pinhal de Leira)*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Eu realmente dei maior importancia nessa noite uma vez que junto de minha fez-se sentir imenso!
> Recordo que durante alguns dias nessa semana, os estados de tempo variavam altenadamente com muita chuva e vento forte.
> Possivelmente ocorreu um dia ou dois dias antes. Pelas imagens, é possivel verificar que os danos eram muito recentes e até cheguei a deslocar um dos pinheiros partidos para fora da faixa de rodagem para mais facilmente facilitar a circulação



Tudo indica que esse evento extremo deverá ter ocorrido na *madrugada do dia 4 de Janeiro.*
Na altura vivíamos uma situação de instabilidade no continente.
Foi até criado um tópico de Seguimento especial.

A madrugada de 4 de Janeiro, foi marcada por chuva forte, em especial na Estremadura.
Destaque para este post do Vince dia 4 de Janeiro às 3h12:



Vince disse:


> Que negócio é esse ?  Tá o pessoal todo a dormir e vocês aqui a cozinhar alguma surpresa
> Que coisa pro estranho...
> 
> 
> ...



Isto na página 57 do seguimento especial.
Nas páginas seguintes há relatos de chuva forte na grande Lisboa, granizada na Costa da Caparica e ondulação forte na costa ocidental.
No seguimento "normal" de Janeiro de 2008, da página 4 à página 6, há mais relatos da chuva forte dessa madrugada.

Em relação às trovoadas, tentei ir ver o arquivo do IM, mas não está disponivel.
De qualquer maneira o ESTOFEX previa o seguinte:




> Over the Atlantic west of the Iberian Peninsula, showers and thunderstorms are forecast in the range of the trough. *Waterspouts* are not ruled out given rather strong low-level buoyancy and weak vertical wind shear.







SYNOPSIS / DISCUSSION


Já o dia 8 de Janeiro, foi marcado por céu pouco nublado, vento fraco ou nulo e temperaturas mínimas bem acima da média para a altura do ano. O mesmo se passou nos dias 7 e 9 de Janeiro.

Por fim, no dia 28 de Janeiro, estávamos também sobre a influência de um anticiclone. Portanto, céu em geral pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2008 às 11:34)

Minho disse:


> A minha opinião
> Por não haverem destroços de ramos no chão além daqueles que pertencem às árvores afectadas, do modo como elas foram cortadas cirúrgicamente sem as outras árvores sofrerem o mínimo de danos estou muito inclinado para um raio que tenha atingido essas árvores.
> Exemplos de árvores atingidas por raios:




Eu pensei em raios, mas se fosse uma, duas ou três árvores, mas tantas, não acham estranho serem tantos  raios na mesma zona ?


----------



## camrov8 (24 Set 2008 às 13:49)

pode ter sido um gustnado, peço desculpa não se há nome mais correcto em português, podem ser bastante violentos, o ano passao ocorreu um cá por em Oliveira de Azeméis podem ser tão fortes como tornados, xegaram a virar um camião totalmente carregado, são mais comuns mas mas com um tempo de vida mais curto


----------



## Perfect Storm (24 Set 2008 às 14:31)

Boa tarde!
De facto, é grande a área atingida um raio é possivel mas, as árvores atingidas distam umas das outras uns 40 a 60 metros (1ª imagem com a ultima) 
Segundo a opinião do André, o evento terá ocorrido na madrugada de 04 de Janeiro eu mais uma vez, recordo que de facto aquela semana foi bastante instável mas só procurei no dia 08 de Janeiro. Acho estranho encontrar pinheiros a obstruir parcialmente a faixa de rodagem nesse dia (8 de Janeiro) no entanto, como a via de circulação rodoviária é floestal, possivelmente quem terá passado nada fez para as retirar. Assim, concordo que terá ocorrido nessa madrugada de 04 de Janeiro.

Poderá esta imagem ajudar a explicar quando ocorreu o evento?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Perfect Storm (24 Set 2008 às 14:49)

A Zona a vermelho é praticamente a mesma onde ocorreu o evento.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pico (25 Set 2008 às 20:00)

Já vi ventos na ordem dos 80 km/h derrubarem arvores maiores que as das fotos por isso, não impreciona muito o que por ai se passou, recordem-se que esses pinheiros crescem em condições climatéricas pouco adversas no que toca a regime de ventos; assim elas conseguem atingir alturas elevadas com um tronco mais fino, faz parte da selecção natural... desta forma ao minimo de "aragem" que passe pelo pinhal as arvores de tronco mais fino tendem a partir.
Ora reparem lá nas fotos os pinheiros que partiuram tinham em sua maioria um tronco muito fino...
Já alguma vêz trepararam em mata que sofra com ventos fortes durante todos os invernos?...

Nem todo o que se passa neste mundo é um fenomeno bizarro...


----------



## Perfect Storm (25 Set 2008 às 22:41)

kikofra disse:


> ja ha uns tempos aconteceu um mini ciclone numa vacaria na zona de leiria acho que tambem fica ao pe do pinhal de leiria se nao for mesmo la ja que aquilo acho eu que era an zona do pedrogao



Caro kikofra, de facto ocorreu um evento meteorológico extremo mais a Norte desta zona mas não pertencente ao pinhal de Leiria, assim publicado pelo jornal de Leiria:

"Leiria 
10-03-2006 

Desespero 

E tudo o vento levou em Monte Redondo. “Não há recuperação possível”, desabafa Uziel de Carvalho sobre a total destruição de seis estufas agrícolas, causada por ventos fortes que assolaram a região na madrugada de sábado. Ainda a avaliar os prejuízos – que não estão segurados -, Uziel de Carvalho reconhece que estes podem ultrapassar o meio milhão de euros, ele que ainda mal recuperara do incêndio que lhe “assaltou” a vacaria no Verão passado.
As rajadas de vento superiores a 160 quilómetros por hora também lhe danificaram nove estufas e demoliram grande parte das estruturas da vacaria, na localidade de Aroeira, em Monte Redondo. “Lá em cima a destruição é maior”, lamenta, referindo-se ao estado da vacaria e à perda de dois animais.
O empresário pouco descansou nos últimos dias, mas apesar de reconhecer que não vai conseguir reconstruir tudo num ano, sabe que é tempo de pôr mãos à obra. Os danos, esses, é que não estão cobertos pelo seguro, já que nunca conseguiu que nenhuma companhia garantisse a cobertura contra intempéries. “O valor do seguro que me pediam inviabilizaria a exploração”, justifica. Ainda chegou a ponderar “desistir de tudo”, mas as duas filhas “devolveram-lhe” a esperança de manter as duas empresas a funcionar e todos os postos de trabalho, com apoios das entidades financiadoras. Esta semana, mais uma ajuda: o empresário começou a receber apoios de clientes que fizeram encomendas antes da época normal. 
No momento da ocorrência deslocaram-se ao local onze bombeiros, apoiados por cinco viaturas das corporacões de Leiria e Ortigosa.  

Imagens dos danos provocados pelo evento no local.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


Este evento meteorológico extremo teve lugar na seguinte localização,






[/URL][/IMG]
Latitude 39º53`17``   Longitude 8º51`01``

Locais onde ocorreram os diferentes eventos.






[/URL][/IMG]

Cumprimentos


----------



## tvsc (26 Set 2008 às 11:29)

O tipo de destruição é muito parecido com o que vi em algumas fotos dos estragos em arvores provocados pelo tornado em Alcanena, a 9 de Abril de 2008.
Os ramos das arvores estavam enrolados sobre as proprias arvores, e outros torcidos em várias direcções, sugerindo circulação muito forte.
Lembras-te se os destroços pareciam seguir um padrão, mais ou menos rectilineo?
Pode muito bem ter sido um tornado que apenas tocou o solo por breves instantes.
Isto levanta a questão, será que o número de tornado está a aumentar, ou é a cobertura mediática sobre eles que está a aumentar?
Neste caso como não havia lá ninguém, ninguem foi afectado directamente, e os meios de observação que existem não permitem detectar este tipo de fenomenos (seria necessário um "baby radar" no local, aquela hora, e não os raderes do IM), oficialmente, não aconteceu.


----------



## Perfect Storm (26 Set 2008 às 18:25)

tvsc disse:


> O tipo de destruição é muito parecido com o que vi em algumas fotos dos estragos em arvores provocados pelo tornado em Alcanena, a 9 de Abril de 2008.
> Os ramos das arvores estavam enrolados sobre as proprias arvores, e outros torcidos em várias direcções, sugerindo circulação muito forte.
> Lembras-te se os destroços pareciam seguir um padrão, mais ou menos rectilineo?
> Pode muito bem ter sido um tornado que apenas tocou o solo por breves instantes.
> ...



Boa Tarde
Sim, de facto seguiam um padrão rectilineo, das fotos que mostrei os vários pinheiros agrupados foram destruídos dessa forma. Pelo menos pareceu-me isso! Vários são destruídos de um lado da faixa de rodagem nesse padrão e depois aparece o ultimo pinheiro da ultima foto do outro lado da faixa de rodagem. Uns 200 metros mais á frente vi algumas copas partidas mas não tirei mais fotos. É pena não existirem registos históricos do evento extremo
(satelites cartas )


----------



## Perfect Storm (16 Nov 2008 às 16:18)

Verifiquei o histórico da estação meteorológica de Monte Real situada na base militar Nº5 muito próximo do evento. Na madrugada do dia 3 de janeiro entre as 3 e as 5 horas da manhã o estado de tempo caracterizou-se por ser muito chuvoso, ventoso e acompanhado de trovoada.

Junto os registos:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Com estes dados, penso que o evento terá ocorrido nesta altura.


----------

